# 189ers waiting for Grant



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi all
I am waiting for my 189 grant since a couple of months. I lodged my eVisa on May 1st. If you are waiting as well, lets come together and see how much time 189 grant is taking now.
An effort to get some sense on the timelines for 189 while we are waiting :fish2:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Lodged on March 3rd, Meds/PCC/Form 80 Call May 12th, Last Meds uploaded May 27th, All Docs Uploaded on June 2nd, One doc missed by mistake requested June 13th Uploaded June 14th, Under Employer Verification as of June 26th, Verification Call July 9th, Verification Completed July 10th. 

AWAITING


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Still waiting....no update from CO post final document submission


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Expat. I thought my grant was late but u have been waiting for more than 4 months... Why are 189 grants delayed so much? I thought only 190 were delayed because of monthly quota...


TheExpatriate said:


> Lodged on March 3rd, Meds/PCC/Form 80 Call May 12th, Last Meds uploaded May 27th, All Docs Uploaded on June 2nd, One doc missed by mistake requested June 13th Uploaded June 14th, Under Employer Verification as of June 26th, Verification Call July 9th, Verification Completed July 10th.
> 
> AWAITING


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Kvish. Our timelines are very similar. I lodged eVisa on 1 May and submitted last requested documents on June 20. After that there has been no contact from CO. Are you applying through an agent?


kvish4u said:


> Still waiting....no update from CO post final document submission


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> Hi Expat. I thought my grant was late but u have been waiting for more than 4 months... Why are 189 grants delayed so much? I thought only 190 were delayed because of monthly quota...


no idea, everything - except invitation took/is taking very long with me. Almost 4 months for ACS, two and half months for CO allocation, then got selected for employer verification which took two more weeks. My agent missed to send one document when she sent the final documents, which caused 2 weeks delay (we were contacted by the CO 11 days later asking for that missing document)


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Are u working with a MARA agent?


TheExpatriate said:


> no idea, everything - except invitation took/is taking very long with me. Almost 4 months for ACS, two and half months for CO allocation, then got selected for employer verification which took two more weeks. My agent missed to send one document when she sent the final documents, which caused 2 weeks delay (we were contacted by the CO 11 days later asking for that missing document)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> Are u working with a MARA agent?


yes


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

I wonder whether it's a disadvantage applying through an agent. I called up DIBP and they did not give me any update on the status of my application. The lady asked me to contact the agent for an update. When I go back to the agent and ask him to send an email for status update, he quotes the 189 timelines and says he cannot follow up until 3 months have passed. I have seen individuals applying themselves getting a 189 grant within a month. Why do they have agents then if they cannot help in speeding up the process?


TheExpatriate said:


> yes


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> Why do they have agents then if they cannot help in speeding up the process?


Your application is not processed faster if you have an agent.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> I wonder whether it's a disadvantage applying through an agent. I called up DIBP and they did not give me any update on the status of my application. The lady asked me to contact the agent for an update. When I go back to the agent and ask him to send an email for status update, he quotes the 189 timelines and says he cannot follow up until 3 months have passed. I have seen individuals applying themselves getting a 189 grant within a month. Why do they have agents then if they cannot help in speeding up the process?


which team is handling your case? 

For me an agent was more about accuracy, reviewing my information, following up even on ME ..... etc


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> which team is handling your case?
> 
> For me an agent was more about accuracy, reviewing my information, following up even on ME ..... etc



I am waiting in the queue too. My signature has all the details. Waiting for CO allocation since 17th may 2014(date of visa lodgement). No communication from DIBP. All docs frontloaded except Indian PCC for me and my wife which is under process.


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

sandysehta said:


> Hi Kvish. Our timelines are very similar. I lodged eVisa on 1 May and submitted last requested documents on June 20. After that there has been no contact from CO. Are you applying through an agent?


Hi Sandysehta, that's right I'm applying through an agent. My last requested documents were sent on 19 June post which there is no response from CO inspite of a reminder from the Agent couple of weeks back. 

For many people, CO takes time and then they get direct grant. For us the good part was CO got assigned pretty quickly but then there has been no response post that


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes sk, I know. What I meant was if I would have applied myself, I could have at least followed up with the CO which my agent is not doing..


sk2014 said:


> Your application is not processed faster if you have an agent.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Adelaide GSM Team 2


TheExpatriate said:


> which team is handling your case?
> 
> For me an agent was more about accuracy, reviewing my information, following up even on ME ..... etc


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

So it's been two months for you since eVisa lodgement... Get your PCC fast and you might be lucky with a direct grant 


sas119 said:


> I am waiting in the queue too. My signature has all the details. Waiting for CO allocation since 17th may 2014(date of visa lodgement). No communication from DIBP. All docs frontloaded except Indian PCC for me and my wife which is under process.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks God ..... finally granted


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Great news Expat..... Congrats! Now you are eligible to drop off from this thread if you want 


TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks God ..... finally granted


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

The positive signal is they are still granting visas to 189 applicants and not drowned in the 190 backlog that they need to clear as 190 is a higher priority... So Expat has given me hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> So it's been two months for you since eVisa lodgement... Get your PCC fast and you might be lucky with a direct grant


True. PCC is currently the top priority..no doubt. Looks like PCC's going to take another 10-12 days. Let's see if I get a CO in the next week or what happens until PCC lands in my hands . Thanks. Will keep all posted.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

When you are going through Hell keep going!
I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace:
By the grace of God got my grant today
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

sandysehta said:


> When you are going through Hell keep going!
> I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace:
> By the grace of God got my grant today
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


Great news! Many congrats


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

I have applied on 11 June and still no sign of CO ray:


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

fullerms said:


> I have applied on 11 June and still no sign of CO ray:


I applied on 17th May 2014 and no CO yet. Completed uploading last of the document yesterday. Now waiting. My signature has the timelines.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

kvish4u said:


> Great news! Many congrats


Thanks mate! Wish u a speedy grant too...


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks mate (sandysehta), your wishes worked. I got my grant too!!


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

kvish4u said:


> Thanks mate (sandysehta), your wishes worked. I got my grant too!!


Within a few hours! That's supernatural


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/500698-my-grant-story.html#post4691010


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi all

I lodged 189 on 7 th June 2014. All documents front loaded. Still no sign on CO.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Me too waiting for CO allocation Visa Lodged 189 on 5 June.....




sevnik0202 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I lodged 189 on 7 th June 2014. All documents front loaded. Still no sign on CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

rroz said:


> Me too waiting for CO allocation Visa Lodged 189 on 5 June.....


Don't know whats going on at DIBP. So many May & June visa applicants stranded for CO allocation\grant. 71 days from date of visa lodgement for me and no CO yet. eep:


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Congratz SS and kvish4u for your grant

SS - your grant story is very nice


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

It seems like they are not yet done with April applicants. Early May ones already seem to be having COs.....I hope later dates will be getting COs soon. I am just too far right now. Medical just done yesterday and hope the reports will be uploaded by the end of the week.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> It seems like they are not yet done with April applicants. Early May ones already seem to be having COs.....I hope later dates will be getting COs soon. I am just too far right now. Medical just done yesterday and hope the reports will be uploaded by the end of the week.


Not really australiadream. Some of them who lodged in June have their CO's already. We can debate indefinitely about the process but no use.

Medical reports are uploaded by the clinic\hospital within 48 hours (provided you are all clear with the blood and urine tests). So you can expect your link in immiaccount to disappear by Wednesdayish.


----------



## Ns1988 (Jul 14, 2014)

I thought that the maximum is 10 weeks for an CO to be allocated. Is that true?

I have lodged my visa on May 21st 2014 and still no sign from CO 

__________________
SOL: 261313,189 (60 points) , EOI Submitted: 28/02/2014, Invite: 12/05/2014,
Visa Lodged: 21/05/2014,Meds: 14/06/2014, Indian PCC: waiting, CO: Waiting, Grant: ???


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ns1988 said:


> I thought that the maximum is 10 weeks for an CO to be allocated. Is that true?
> 
> I have lodged my visa on May 21st 2014 and still no sign from CO
> 
> ...


There;s no maximum time - its just the usual time that CO should be allocated - but depending on number of cases and availability of CO that can change a bit!
Currently there seems to be a bit delay on things.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

superm said:


> There;s no maximum time - its just the usual time that CO should be allocated - but depending on number of cases and availability of CO that can change a bit!
> Currently there seems to be a bit delay on things.


One of the reasons for delay in visa processing may be the below that is reflected on immiaccount website for applicants for whom the below condition might be applicable. 

Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application. 

This measure is in response to the World Health Organization.s declaration of wild poliovirus transmission as a Public Health Emergency of International Concern.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

sas119 said:


> Not really australiadream. Some of them who lodged in June have their CO's already. We can debate indefinitely about the process but no use.
> 
> Medical reports are uploaded by the clinic\hospital within 48 hours (provided you are all clear with the blood and urine tests). So you can expect your link in immiaccount to disappear by Wednesdayish.


In that case I would expect to see those links disappeared for my wife and daughter. Mine will be stick around for quite some time, I guess. :-(

Godd!!, I just cannot focus at work these days. I am not sure how I am gonna deal with this waiting game for another couple months or so.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

By the way, what is this TRN? How do I know my TRN?


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> By the way, what is this TRN? How do I know my TRN?


TRN is transaction reference number. Just login to immiaccount. It will be right there as the first column (hyperlink in blue). Thats the one you click and view your application details.


----------



## prechear (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello Guys
Good to learn about this forum through a friend. This is my first time here. I am also on the waiting list. Visa lodged: 16th april 14, CO: May 16th, Medicals & PCC: 30th May. Still waiting for Grant...


----------



## prechear (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello Guys
Good to learn about this forum through a friend. This is my first time here. I am also on the waiting list. Visa lodged: 16th april 14, CO: May 16th, Medicals & PCC: 30th May. Still waiting for Grant...


----------



## Ns1988 (Jul 14, 2014)

prechear said:


> Hello Guys
> Good to learn about this forum through a friend. This is my first time here. I am also on the waiting list. Visa lodged: 16th april 14, CO: May 16th, Medicals & PCC: 30th May. Still waiting for Grant...


Hi prechear,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

any update from any one , still i am waiting for CO allocation Visa Lodged 189 on 5 June....


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

it seems no june applicant even got the Co


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Granted today 19 Aug , No CO allocation , Visa lounged on June 5 , 2014.... Good luck to everyone else


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

rroz said:


> Granted today 19 Aug , No CO allocation , Visa lounged on June 5 , 2014.... Good luck to everyone else


Congrats. Please share your timeline for others who are waiting for the grant.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

rroz said:


> Granted today 19 Aug , No CO allocation , Visa lounged on June 5 , 2014.... Good luck to everyone else


Congrats


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

rroz said:


> Granted today 19 Aug , No CO allocation , Visa lounged on June 5 , 2014.... Good luck to everyone else


congrats lucky u.... 

i also applied on june 5 , let see


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Congrats rroz, what is your visa subclass(189 or 190) and occupation code ??

Enjoy.



rroz said:


> Granted today 19 Aug , No CO allocation , Visa lounged on June 5 , 2014.... Good luck to everyone else


----------



## prechear (Jul 27, 2014)

rroz said:


> Granted today 19 Aug , No CO allocation , Visa lounged on June 5 , 2014.... Good luck to everyone else


Congrats Rroz.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi..my medicals link is showing
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

does this mean the results are normal?please help me understand


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Expat2013 said:


> Congrats rroz, what is your visa subclass(189 or 190) and occupation code ??
> 
> Enjoy.


Visa subclass 189 and occupancy code 261111, hope it helps you..


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

kingcantona7 said:


> hi..my medicals link is showing
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> does this mean the results are normal?please help me understand


It is because you are from India, other nations have to take vaccination before entering .. but don't worry Hospital will contact you if medial is not clear within 2 to 5 days.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Visa lounged date is important more than anything else , i completed my medical, PCC and other formalities with a weeks time


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

austrailadream said:


> Congrats. Please share your timeline for others who are waiting for the grant.


Visa lounged date is important more than anything else , i completed my medical, PCC and other formalities with a weeks time


----------

